# Need Opinions on my first build =D



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 9, 2007)

COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811119137
$79.99 

Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16832116202
$111.99 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor 
http://www.newegg.com/product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115017
$279.99 

ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131180
$134.99 

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 675 (PC2 5400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory 
Crucial 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
$99.99 and then $25 rebate

XFX PVT80GGHF4 GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported HDCP Video Card 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814150171
$279.99 and then $20 rebate 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148140
$84.99 

SAMSUNG Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache PATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827151151
$30.99 

CORSAIR CMPSU-520HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 520W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139001&Tpk=Corsair+520
$124.99 and a $10 rebate 


This will be my first build and I'm looking for a affordable gaming computer. I need your opinions on the parts and any recommendations if you have any to give. I'm looking to save more money so if you see something that I don't need and would recommend something cheaper, then please reply to this post. Thanks in advance


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 9, 2007)

All links are broken...  I also would get a mobo with the p35 or x38 chipsets.  Also, the psu is close cutting it...  I would get a 700w with nice hardware like that.  I would also get an EVGA card instead of XFX.  And also, I would get a DVDRW drive with SATA!  Rant over.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 9, 2007)

looks good you might want to go with ddr2 6400 ram though like Ocz reapers (micron chips), if you plan on overclocking that is.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 9, 2007)

Chewy said:


> looks good you might want to go with ddr2 6400 ram though like Ocz reapers (micron chips), if you plan on overclocking that is.



Ooo did not spot that...  or these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148144


----------



## Chewy (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the psu he picked will cut it, it has 40amps on the 12v rail and will not suffer from case heat since it will take air from under the case. If he was going with a 8800gtx than he should get more psu.. my psu is more than enough for my current rig 500watt 38 amps.. and Im going to add some water cooling soon (2x 0.5 amp/6 watt pumps).

 the Corsair 520 40 amp triple rail should be suit him well for now.

 Edit: also man you need to get a cpu cooler if you plan on overclocking.. which you probably will want to seeing how easy it is to give your system a little boost.
 A Arctic Cooling pro cpu cooler will do you well, that quad core will like it and its only like $25.. I thin it comes with some pre-applied thermal paste, you might want to buy some more just incase you want to remount it.. took me a few tries to get a even mount where my cores were practically dead on with the same temps.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 9, 2007)

Chewy said:


> I think the psu he picked will cut it, it has 40amps on the 12v rail and will not suffer from case heat since it will take air from under the case. If he was going with a 8800gtx than he should get more psu.. my psu is more than enough for my current rig 500watt 38 amps.. and Im going to add some water cooling soon (2x 0.5 amp/6 watt pumps).
> 
> the Corsair 520 40 amp triple rail should be suit him well for now.



It would be nice if he got a single rail one tho...


----------



## Chewy (Oct 9, 2007)

true, like a seasonic s12... or just get the nexted corsair up.


----------



## Glitched System (Oct 9, 2007)

If you plan on overclocking, DO NOT get the P5K 'nilla board. It has terrible vdroop.

Jordan


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 9, 2007)

I changed the ram. Any recommendation for a motherboard that can run what I want to have for cheaper or better quality?


----------



## Chewy (Oct 9, 2007)

You could look at the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R its a great board just check to make sure its compatible with your ram.. 

The board:
http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2515

 The compatibilty list:
http://www.gigabyte.us/FileList/MemorySupport/motherboard_memory_ga-p35-ds3r.pdf

Get this ram, 1st one on the list is a 2gb kit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4&Description=Crucial&name=DDR2+800+(PC2+6400)

 the 1GB sticks on on the QVL (Qualified Vendors List) and since the 2gb kit is just a matched pair of those than they should work.. I have the Gigabyte ds-3 and it does not like my patriot ram, even with a bios update.. so Im getting a new mobo.


----------

